# Chinese Market



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

I am looking for something like a Chinese supermarket or shop where I can buy Bitter Melon tea. Anyone seen something like that in Paphos?


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, have you tried asking at the shop at the back of the old town market, I think it's called Elemental Gifts? Or heaven on earth herbals at Pano Akourdaelia?


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

You could also try the Health Basket - a shop on the Polis Road (directions below) which sells a lot of loose leaf teas.

If you come from Polis towards Paphos center you should pass Carefour supermarket which is on the left and you go down other 200m you'll see bakery Papantoniou on the left and the shop is exactly opposite on the right side.

But as H&S said, give Caroline Evans a call on: 999 93412 she is a Naturopath/Herbalist based in Pano Akourdaleia and might be able to help.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jammydodger63 said:


> You could also try the Health Basket - a shop on the Polis Road (directions below) which sells a lot of loose leaf teas.
> 
> If you come from Polis towards Paphos center you should pass Carefour supermarket which is on the left and you go down other 200m you'll see bakery Papantoniou on the left and the shop is exactly opposite on the right side.
> 
> But as H&S said, give Caroline Evans a call on: 999 93412 she is a Naturopath/Herbalist based in Pano Akourdaleia and might be able to help.


I will check.

I have already talked to Caroline, but they don't have for the moment. They grow their own so perhaps that is a way also.

The problem with these products in Cyprus is the price. I compare with Hibiskus dried flowers that cost 5 € per 50 gr here and cost 18 € per 1000 gr in the UK. And 3 USD per 1000 gr in Egypt where it is produced.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> I am looking for something like a Chinese supermarket or shop where I can buy Bitter Melon tea. Anyone seen something like that in Paphos?


There is a Filipino Supermarket in Paphos. It's in Titania Square opposite the taxi rank. They have a good selection of teas there...


----------

